# more language forums



## calorra

hi,
i thought it would be a good idea to poll out there to how many people would like other language forums to get started

i personally would like to see perhaps some of the baltic and scandinavian languages
particularly
russian
icelandic
swedish
norweigan
danish
faroese
and finnish


----------



## vachecow

Me to..........however, I think Mike is pretty busy.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Calorra,

I'm glad to hear that there is interest in more language forums.  Creating a new one is easy for the languages that WR has dictionaries for, but not so easy for other languages.  If you can get enough people interested _and_ a native speaker, I'll be happy to create a new forum (or seven).

Mike


----------



## Rob625

Perhaps it would be better to start with an "Other languages" forum. If that gets used, it could be a good place to start pushing for each individual language to graduate to having a forum of its own.


----------



## Leopold

That "Other languages" seems cool!


----------



## araceli

Leopold said:
			
		

> That "Other languages" seems cool!



I think that's a good idea.


----------



## mkellogg

I like the idea of an Other Languages forum.  As soon we see that there is enough interest in any language or language pair, I can create a new forum.

I can't imagine anyone objecting to it.  Any objections?


----------



## Focalist

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I like the idea of an Other Languages forum.  As soon we see that there is enough interest in any language or language pair, I can create a new forum.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone objecting to it.  Any objections?


No objection at all to an "Other Languages Forum" from Your Ojectionableness, F.


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> No objection at all to an "Other Languages Forum" from Your Ojectionableness, F.


F-  You must be speaking one of those "other" languages.  Is 'Your Ojectionableness' _sic_ a reference to Mr. K or to Mr. F?  
Seems misplaced in either case.

I would love to see a Guaraní/Español o Guaraní/Brasileiro forum.

Cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## Focalist

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Is 'Your Ojectionableness' _sic_ a reference to Mr. K or to Mr. F?


 Wow, "His 'Your Objectionableness _sic_ (_hic?_)"  changed to "Is 'Your...'" immediately upon quotation. Now that's super power!

I should have thought that the word "from" indicated the attribution, Mr C., but, to prevent all doubts, I will sign off as 

The Objectionable F.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, Focalist.  I must have surprised you by saying "yes" so quickly to this suggestion for a new forum.


----------



## vachecow

I like the idea..although it might be a bit confusing if there are threads posted in several different languages.


----------



## mjose

if anyone can help me with a word in spanish (mosqueton)an instrument for climbing,I 'd be very thankful.(Iwant the translation into english) thanks,bye mjose


----------



## gatoviejo

¡Hola mjose!
mosqueton = snap (or spring) hook

Salu2 g@to


----------



## cuchuflete

mjose said:
			
		

> if anyone can help me with a word in spanish (mosqueton)an instrument for climbing,I 'd be very thankful.(Iwant the translation into english) thanks,bye mjose


Hola Mjosé--

Primero-- haz el favor de poner preguntas como esta en el foro Español/inglés.  Segundo, si das una ojeada al foro de recursos, vas a encontrar el glosario multilingüe de Alpinismo.

Atentamente,
cuchufléte


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> Wow, "His 'Your Objectionableness _sic_ (_hic?_)"  changed to "Is 'Your...'" immediately upon quotation. Now that's super power!
> 
> I should have thought that the word "from" indicated the attribution, Mr C., but, to prevent all doubts, I will sign off as
> 
> The Objectionable F.



Gracias Chaval,

Es que la falta de la 'b' me había dejado más confundido que en mi estado de confusión normal.

Without object or objection,
yours,
C-


----------

